# Early 1900's Honda (Japenese) bicycle



## hoopity (Dec 20, 2007)

I could use a little help here, no info seems to be out here. This is a beautiful early 1900's Honda bike, it has embrossed emblems in the fenders, wierd rear outside brake bans, all linkage controls for front and rear brakes. Has a decomination tag affixed to the head stock just below the Honda emblem. Appears to have orininal tires and tubes (flat, of course) known to have brought to the US in 1946 and it was an old bike then. appears to be 100% all there and original.
Mark


----------

